# Stihl FS80AV



## Jasonrkba (Oct 8, 2017)

Need help from the stihl guys. I have an old fs80av I'm trying to ressurect. It has the old school slide carb that I have never messed with. When I hit the primer bulb I can't seem to get gas to flow into the carb. It has a spring loaded button on the metering diaphragm that allows gas to flow to the discharge hose but not through the carb as it should.

I can't find any part numbers on the web to locate a new carb or kit.
Any suggestions?
Thanks. Jason.


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 9, 2017)

This is the old FS 80 with the Teikei carburetor. The Stihl repair kit for this carb has the following part number:
4112 007 1060

I`m not sure if it is availible from Stihl anymore. But if you have a look on ebay or other places you should be able to find a repair kit for this carburetor.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you!
eBay has them, $51 plus $10 shipping from Germany. Not sure this old thing is worth it.


----------



## ironman_gq (Oct 10, 2017)

Time to make a new carb fit


----------



## Jasonrkba (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a few old parts saws and trimmers I may be able to harvest an adapter from.

I did find a replacement that may work but would need some help in determining the fitment. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291972719719


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 13, 2017)

Maybe the Turfmaster AARM43-20-TK2 carb rebuilt kit is the right one for your FS 80 with TK carb?


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 13, 2017)

I have an identical unit waiting for rehab. I ordered an Echo/Shindaiwa B45 B45LA B45INTL Brushcutter TK Slide Valve Carb on eBay to see if it would work as a replacement carb, or perhaps be a donor unit for replacement parts. The first unit was lost in the mail, and the replacement has been shipped.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Oct 14, 2017)

Let me know how it goes. I'm thinking about doing that same thing.


----------



## Toyboy (Oct 19, 2017)

I have the same FS80 as you do. I couldn't get it to draw gas either until I noticed the formed fuel line had broken in the tank. Check yours if you haven't already.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Oct 20, 2017)

John have you been able to try the new carborator yet?


----------



## alderman (Oct 20, 2017)

I would also check the fuel line for leaks, or try starting it by priming the carb by hand. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonrkba (Oct 29, 2017)

The problem is internal to the carborator. When I prime it I get gas to the end of the hose but then it's restricted, it will go no further and you can not push the primer anymore. I'm hoping the shindaiwa b45 is the same.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 31, 2017)

Jasonrkba said:


> John have you been able to try the new carborator yet?



The re-shipped replacement unit hasn't arrived as yet.

John


----------



## Toyboy (Oct 31, 2017)

There is a button/plunger on bottom of carb called an overflow valve. Push that in while pushing primer bulb until you get fuel from the overflow line. See if that helps


----------



## Jasonrkba (Nov 1, 2017)

John Lyngdal said:


> The re-shipped replacement unit hasn't arrived as yet.
> 
> John



If this works out for you I'll do the same. I actually have three trimmers in the basement that need this carburetor.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 2, 2017)

The replacement Echo/Shindaiwa B45 B45LA B45INTL carburetor arrived and sorry to say there is no joy to report.
The diaphragm plunger is reversed, but it could be removed and still have a functional replacement unit.
The deal killer is that the choke lever is reversed which places it in an interference location with the air filter housing.
The lever is staked into place, so whatever rework would be complicated.
Finally, the diaphragm between the factory unit and the Echo/Shindaiwa B45 are different, so I can't even use this part to replace the old hard piece in my trimmer.
Guess I'll just have to buy a build kit for it.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 2, 2017)

Rats!
John thank you for getting back on this. I have been waiting for the update..


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 3, 2017)

John Lyngdal said:


> The replacement Echo/Shindaiwa B45 B45LA B45INTL carburetor arrived and sorry to say there is no joy to report.
> The diaphragm plunger is reversed, but it could be removed and still have a functional replacement unit.
> The deal killer is that the choke lever is reversed which places it in an interference location with the air filter housing.
> The lever is staked into place, so whatever rework would be complicated.
> ...



Sorry to hijack the thread, but I may be interested in the B45 carburetor if genuine. Do you happen to have the exact part number? Thanks.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 3, 2017)

The B45 carburetor is a clone from China


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 4, 2017)

John Lyngdal said:


> The B45 carburetor is a clone from China



Thanks for the reply.


----------

